# Local plants



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm new to the area and want to set up a low maintenance Shrimp tank again. Does anyone have any moss, ferns, or any other low maintenance plants they'd like to sell?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sethbosworth (Jan 23, 2016)

If you are still looking, I have a few Java ferns I'm getting rid of. You are welcome to have them for free, just let me know and I can send pictures.


----------

